# Aquasoil on top.



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have 3m colorquartz t-grade in black.

I have a 29 gal tank with CRS. I want to switch out the substrate for ADA Amazonia II. Instead of switching it out. Can I just add the Aquasoil on top of the 3M? 

The purpose is to lower ph, soften water, CRS loves and needs this. Peat will only lower just a tad and also make water tea color.

So I was thinking of just adding a 9L bag. I know about the ammonia spike I will take the CRS and put in a different tank....

What do you guys think?


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

I would take out some of the other gravel and leave only a thin layer and hten do the aquasoil over it. I think youll get better aesthetics with mostly aquasoil.


----------

